
A US Birthrate of 1.7 Undesirable and Unsustainable - johnnylambada
https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/05/unsustainable-america/
======
Barrin92
I think first off unsustainability is a minor concern. At a birth rate of 1.7
we'll still have more humans in 2150 on the globe than we had in 1980, so that
doesn't sound so alarming.

More importantly I think the author points to a real problem but finds the
wrong solution. It's indeed true that family is a form of social support, but
it's not the only one. The author laments the breakdown of the nuclear family
but it is the nuclear family itself that was probably one of the worst
inventions we ever made.

Instead of trying to rebuild the socially impoverished nuclear family, the low
birthrate can be used to rebuild community. Socialisation not out of any
tribal obligation, but voluntarily. Creating institutions in which people
cooperate and live together rather than small suburban homes full of lonely
grandparents.

------
ericmcer
Unsustainable for who? Baby boomers will be just fine as they retire in luxury
off the productivity of their children. What kind of policy would help? How
about anything that rewards labor (what potential parent aged people have)
instead of a stream of constant rewards and protections for asset bearers.

Even in the last month, $1200 for laborers, a magnitude greater for investors
who have seen an almost full recovery of their stock prices. Now Powell is
talking about the mortgage market, is he going to intervene to make sure
housing values don’t decline?

------
mike50
Need link to original Wall Street Journal Article.

------
aiscapehumanity
Ecofascism alarm going off

